# Equipment suggestions for photo op of an active mine



## rsakauye (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi, this is my first post here in these forums.

I've gotten in touch with a contact with a large Canadian mining company, with the intent to photograph their mines for a Snowden photo contest about "Celebrating the mining industry". As a result, I may also be asked to photograph images for their brochure material too.

I recently upgraded from my old Sony Alpha 100 to a Canon 60D (Wanted a 5D or 7D, but will wait until the new 5DMKIII and 7DMKII come out). I've only bought the Canon EF 50mm f1.4 USM lens for the specific purpose of doing portraiture photography (i.e. fashion, glamour, food, weddings, etc...) and have the kit EFS 18-200 f3.5 lens. I have the hand grip for the 60D, so I can get plenty of shots in a full-day plus enough juice to do some video as well.

I was wondering what type of camera gear I will need in terms of glass and lighting? It has to be portable and stand up to dirt/dust environs. I'm also just starting out as a working photographer too (I'm wouldn't say I'm a beginner though as I've been into photography since I was 8), so my budget is VERY limited, so most likely no "L" series lenses. I could rent from Vistek though if I'm gone for a week, I could probably rent 2 lenses and a 580EX II flash unit for under $300.

I'd say using 1 really good zoom lens (I can rent "L" series perhaps) without having to switch lenses on-site would be wise as the dust/dirt in the environment will greatly increase the chance of getting it into the camera body.

A wide-angle to medium zoom lens will probably be ideal like the EF 16-35mm f2.8L II USM lens. Or a wide-angle prime like the Canon EF 14mm f2.8L II USM.

I really don't need auto-focus, so older lenses or even using Nikor lenses would be an option as well.

As for lighting, the 60D has a pretty good ISO sensitivity, and complimented with a fast glass, I could get some decent shots with a fast enough shutter speed. But having a speedlite flash set to wireless to fill-in shots could be quite handy as well. I have a Gary Fong diffuser which would be interesting to use in an underground tunnel to create soft shadows on the walls or a human subject.

I know using an FF camera like the 5DMKII is ideal for an assignment like this, but I'm just working with what I have pretty much.

Any info, suggestions, tips, etc would be GREATLY appreciated, as I think I'm approaching something a bit out of my depth. Also some advice on how to go about legal issues that might come up would be appreciated too.

Thanks!


----------



## Tinstafl (May 15, 2011)

You are right on a zoom you open up in a working mine it will look like boulders if there is dust around.  You might get a property release as well as model releases if you have a person in the shot.


----------

